# Pregnancy journal for IP



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, 

I have seen some beautiful pregnancy journals but obviously all geared aroundcthecwoman carrying the baby ie feeling, growing tummy etc

I would still like to keep a journal and could use a blank book but like the ones with prompts, does anyone know of a pregnancy journal that would be suitable for surrogacy?

Thanks xxx


----------



## pbgv1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Duffy7,

Congratulations on your bfp. Hope 2014 is a good year for you. I found these online, which are aimed at IPs

http://www.etsy.com/shop/busybeedesignsshop

Elaine x


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks so much!!! 

They are lovely, have you seen them in real?

X


----------



## pbgv1 (Feb 24, 2013)

No worries!  I haven't seen them in the flesh, but maybe you could get some pages emailed to you as an example?  They do look nice though!
x


----------



## hoya (Oct 15, 2013)

I just came across these: http://www.cafepress.com/+surrogacy+journals
I haven't seem them in real, but they seem nice


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks!

I got from bump to birthday pregnancy journal, not exact for surrogacy but easy enough to alter!! 

Xx


----------

